# APC H15BLK AV 1.5kVA H Type Power Conditioner



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

going to buy APC H15BLK AV 1.5kVA H Type Power Conditioner

anything else out there worth considering?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The APC should be just fine. That is a pretty impressive rated power rating of 1.5 kVA. Unless you are running really powerful Class AB Power Amplifiers, you should be able to plug everything into it without concerns about current limiting.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

what about this one

CyberPower CP1500PFCLCD Pure Sine Wave UPS (1500VA/900W)


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Are you driving any switching mode power supplies with 120/240 voltage auto-sensing (commonly found in computers)? If so, get the Cyber Power for sure.

What problem are you trying to solve? Brownouts? Lightning? Blackouts?

What equipment will you have connected?


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

NegativeEntropy said:


> Are you driving any switching mode power supplies with 120/240 voltage auto-sensing (commonly found in computers)? If so, get the Cyber Power for sure.
> 
> What problem are you trying to solve? Brownouts? Lightning?Lightning?
> 
> What equipment will you have connected?


i am trying to prevent Brownouts,Lightning,want surge protection ,battery back up.
automatic voltage regulation
will connect 
projector
receiver
bluray player 
dish network receiver


thanks for your help:scratch:


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

The first step in lightning protection is to ensure your house ground is good (e.g. grounding rod into the earth near the service entrance is proper and tied to the main panel with a low resistance connection).

The next is to disconnect your equipment from the wall when there's a storm :bigsmile:

The items you're considering have plenty of capacity for that list of components. It should give you plenty of runtime to cool down the projector bulb in case of a blackout.

I've had both reliable and unreliable APC equipment; I would likely get the cyberpower.


----------

